# CVA Elite Stalker from Academy



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Academy is selling a single shot wtih a heavy barrel called Elite CVA Stalker for $179. Does anyone knows anything about this gun?


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

I think those are the ones with the Bergarra ballels..if so they are a real bargin...the barrels are worth much more than that....I thought they had quit selling those and replaced them with a more expensive version....Where is the Academy that features them???


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

*ON THE PAPER*

It was on ther paper last week. I went to "feel" one this weekend and it's a pertty solid gun. I've heard good things about Bergarra barrels. They can goup under 1" after it settles. I wonder about the trigger?? How is it come from factory, is it adjustible?



coogerpop said:


> I think those are the ones with the Bergarra ballels..if so they are a real bargin...the barrels are worth much more than that....I thought they had quit selling those and replaced them with a more expensive version....Where is the Academy that features them???


----------



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

exactly how good do YOU think the trigger is on a rifle that costs 180 dollars out the door?


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

blueproline said:


> exactly how good do YOU think the trigger is on a rifle that costs 180 dollars out the door?


 well I know it will have zero creep as all single shots do.
But Im sure it will break at a crisp 6lbs LOL


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

I checked one out today as well it was a sweet little gun I think I may have to pick one up for that price if it dosent shoot well then owell


----------

